# SnowBear Personal Snowplows - All the plow you need!



## SNOWBEARLTD (Oct 9, 2009)

*All The Plow You Need*

Why are our snowplows 'all the plow you need'? In short, it's because they are specially designed for personal use. You can use your existing truck or SUV to plow snow from the comfort of your vehicle, whereas a heavier commercial blade may require a larger vehicle to handle the extra weight.

Our snowplows are a cost effective, fast, and reliable alternative to snow removal. For virtually the same cost as a snow blower, less than a snow removal contract and substantially less than a commercial blade, you can plow when, and as often you want to. No more waiting for a snow removal service to come 'dig you out', just attach your plow when the snow flies and go.

Available in 82", 84" and 88" sizes, each snowplow attaches to your vehicle using a bolt-on hidden mounting system, lifts and lowers with an electric winch, manually angles to three positions, has a reinforced steel blade and scraper with tubular steel frame hardware, and comes with a premium powder coat or rust-inhibiting galvanized finish.










We also offer ATV snowplows in 48" and 60" sizes in case you need another excuse to get out and play in the snow. Each snowplow comes with a universal bolt-on mounting bracket that fits most ATVs with a trailer hitch, full length plow frame with front and rear quick connect points, manual lift system, snow deflector and five-position manual angle. For that cross-country cleanup, it's all the plow you need.










Where to find our plows..

*USA*


Costco
Lowes
New Vision
Real Truck
Northern Tool
Rocky Road Outfitters
LH Jones
J. Thomas
Orscheln
Mid States

*Canada*


Canadian Tire
Walmart
Lowes
TSC
Costco
Tim-Br Mart
Castle
Kent


----------



## SNOWBEARLTD (Oct 9, 2009)

SNOWBEARLTD;1300758 said:


> *All The Plow You Need*
> 
> Why are our snowplows 'all the plow you need'? In short, it's because they are specially designed for personal use. You can use your existing truck or SUV to plow snow from the comfort of your vehicle, whereas a heavier commercial blade may require a larger vehicle to handle the extra weight.
> 
> ...


Added some more Locations


----------



## SNOWBEARLTD (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's a video of the SnowBear ATV plow being installed


----------

